

 WebEngage live demo feature - how we did it - avlesh-singh
http://engineering.webengage.com/2011/11/24/try-a-demo-feature-why-and-how-we-did-it/

======
x0ner
"For the uninitiated, WebEngage is a simple customer feedback cum short survey
tool for websites."

Maybe "cum" has been adopted as the new slang, but it just seems out of place.

~~~
avlesh-singh
:). Got it replaced with "and". BTW, did you like the tool Brandon?

